# Kansas raccoon Calling



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

This fall I have been very excited to get out and do some calling, especially after last season figuring out how to call raccoons. Earlier this fall while out scouting some spots to deer hunt I was able to locate some promising den trees.

2017-10-10_09-12-57 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

2017-10-10_09-02-54 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

I even found some that had inhabitants.

Screenshot_20171005-210253 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

I have mostly been focusing my efforts on deer hunting but with a busy schedule and just some of the worse luck, it's been a bust so far. So after an uneventful morning hunting, I hung a new stand and as I was driving home stopped at another spot with a den tree only about 100yds in so I decided on making a quick stand. After about 30sec of young raccoon distress, two poked their heads out of the same hole. Eventually both were sitting on the edge of the hole with the bigger of the two closest to me. I set the crosshairs on the middle of his chest and fired. He bucked back hitting the second one and fell forward out of the tree. The second one disappeared into the hole. I then switched sounds and the second one came back out and part way down the tree but behind some branches and not allowing me a shot. He then turned back into the hole to never be seen again.

2017-11-25_03-31-12 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

It's great to be able to get out and call and to finally have some success especially with a very slow deer season.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They sure make some horrifying sounds when they're scrapping. Good work!


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah the raccoon fight is a frightening sound. Even the distress sounds are crazy.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good calling, congrats on putting one on the ground...........


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks you guys

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good shooting there...


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

On Saturday after having a close call deer hunting, I went back to the same area where I took the last raccoon from. This time I went quite a ways further into the area. At the first tree I called I had four raccoons respond from two other trees, both over 150 yards away and the three that offered shots were on the neighboring property so they got a pass. At the next tree I had one poke his head out but never exit the tree. On the last set that I called I set up between two different den trees. Right away I had one show up at the tree to my right and since he came from around the tree I made a quick shot without worry of him making it back to the hole. After a few minutes of watching out for the other tree I noticed movement from the first tree again. This one made it to the same spot as the first, I took aim, shot and down it went. It was a very fun trip and I saw a lot of raccoons, just wish the first three were about 40yards closer and they would have been on my side of the property line.

2017-12-03_06-11-01 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

The smaller of the two weighed in at 15lbs 11oz and the bigger weighed in at 22lbs 5oz, making for a long half mile walk back to the car.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats and that sounds like fun, never called for them


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you. And prairiewold you really should give it a try its a blast.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

Today I had a father daughter day with my little girl. We made several stands and really tested her five year old attention span. She did a great job and on our last stand we finally had some luck. When we first got to the den tree I wanted to call I realized that I had left the remote to my Hellfire back at the car and we had to make a quick trip back to get it. Once we get the remote and returned to the tree we got settled in and I opened up with raccoon puppy distress. The call hadn't been going 30sec when I notice movement at the first fork of the big den tree. She comes out of the hole and begins down the tree. As I am about to take my shot she turns and moves back up the tree. I can hear my daughters breathing pick up and in the corner of my eye I can tell she is struggling to hold still with excitement. The raccoon get above the hole that she came out of and I place the cross hairs on her back right between her shoulders. At the shot she rocks back and lands in the fork of the tree and I had to climb the tree to knock her out of the fork.

Though all this I thought I was getting some great video of the hunt, but after getting home I realize that I forgot to start the camera. But the memory of hunting with my little girl more than makes up for that.

2017-12-09_03-58-09 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

20171209_144819 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

The whole way out she wanted to try and carry it. This raccoon weighed in at 22lbs 3oz and it was all she could do to try and pick it up.

20171209_145731 by Cookie1125, on Flickr


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., a great day indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

thank you. We are already planning another hunt her first day of winter break.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to get the youngster introduced to the excitement of the outdoors. Great work, Dad.

I know how it feels to observe the youngsters' reactions outdoors. She'll have her own opinions when she meets up with the tree huggers and such later in life and it's all because of you.

You gotta get at least one of those great photos framed.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THANKS FOR SHARING----Enjoyed your posted*


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

Michigan Lifer I did get her a pink Mossy Oak picture frame just for a picture from this hunt for christmas, she gets excited getting pictures hung up in her room and she loves showing them off.

Also I had the video of her trying to pick it up on my instagram and already had one person trying to get critical for me letting her touch it. I let that person know that my daughter asked me to take her and I was letting her be as hands on with the experience as I could that I wasn't raising a snow flake that I'm raising her to be as strong of an individual as I could.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good for you, Cookie. There's never any shortage of spoilsports.

And, if she keeps on hoisting those heavy raccoons, she'll be as strong as those big mouths.

I did the same with a photo of my great grandson shooting a rifle and got a couple shots framed and gave them to his parents and grandparents. Didn't take long for the frames to be sported for all to see.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

Today my little girl didn't have school since it was the start of her Christmas vacation, so I took a day off from work to spend some time with her. So we packed a small lunch of sandwiches and chips and took off to a place where a good friend of mine manages. When we got there we tried three den trees that I had taken raccoons from, with no luck this trip. On the last set of the small section we were on we had two poke their heads out. The first one got out of the hole far enough and had the second one pushing on his back so I took the shot and down he went. Once he hit the ground she was already cheering with excitement and the second one was never seen again.

2017-12-22_02-32-36 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

2017-12-22_02-31-38 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

raccoon calling is tough work.

2017-12-22_02-32-04 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

That last set sure was icing on the cake for this trip, we went to a few other spots but there were other hunters bowhunting so we continued on home so not to disturb their hunts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

you cant beat those type memories! Congrats !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Even a trooper like your daughter needs to recharge those batteries. Great pics and memories right there!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great pics and good memories for sure !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1
On the good work Dad.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

On Christmas after the family left I was feeling a little cooped up and decided to try some calling. I started at a spot to try for a bobcat but all I saw was an owl that hit my decoy and then tried to eat it. He eventually flew off with it only to drop it after he hit it on a barbed wire fence. No cat showed up so on the way out I tried a couple den trees. The first one I had a raccoon sitting outside of the hole but apparently not far enough out as he rolled back in. Feeling bummed I examined the tree for a later extraction and moved on. At the second hole I had one come out and I shot with the B-mag and he climbed up and into the hole. I am pretty certain that I hit a twig as he didn't act like he was hit or concerned. I switched sounds and he came back out and I hit him this time with the trusty 870 using some Hornady heavy magnum BB's. I've been looking for a chance to use this and was not disappointed.

I am hoping that work will ease up just long enough to allow me back to the first tree as that hole is easy to get too and I have a piece of wire set up to get him out, I just need enough light to be able to see what I am doing while I'm on the tree.

2017-12-27_06-23-53 by Cookie1125, on Flickr


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A demonstration of perseverance trying to recover that one. But, what's with the *17WSM* on the stock? Looks like one of the guns toted by a TV star for advertising purposes.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

glenway said:


> A demonstration of perseverance trying to recover that one. But, what's with the *17WSM* on the stock? Looks like one of the guns toted by a TV star for advertising purposes.


I received those as a gift, they were meant for an ammo can but I store my ammo in a cabinet. I have also been wanting to do something with the stock but couldn't bring myself to paint it and right now can't justify buying a boyds stock for the rifle. So I placed the stickers on it. I have noticed that when I post pictures I haven't had anyone question what gun or caliber I'm using either lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ever consider gun wraps? I have them on some firearms and they are as advertised. Here's a link:

http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/camo-gun-skins?


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

glenway said:


> Ever consider gun wraps? I have them on some firearms and they are as advertised. Here's a link: http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/camo-gun-skins?


I did look at some hydro dip kits, just haven't made up my mind on one lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd keep it on the inexpensive side, because that's what Savage did with that stock. I have one, too.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

glenway said:


> I'd keep it on the inexpensive side, because that's what Savage did with that stock. I have one, too.


Yeah it's light weight and the rifle is accurate enough for the hunting I'm doing so tough justifying anything else at this time, especially with other things on my wish list lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

:nicethread: More dads need to take their kids hunting . Im enjoying your thread , Ive tried calling raccoons in my area a few times , but no den trees to locate here . raccoons all have bank dens and so far Ive had no takers . Keep the pics coming .


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

C2C do you have any good brush piles around? The first raccoon I every called came out of a brush pile. I haven't had much luck with bank dens. Only one so far, know a stretch of dry creek near my family's home with them but never any luck there.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Cookie1125 said:


> C2C do you have any good brush piles around? The first raccoon I every called came out of a brush pile. I haven't had much luck with bank dens. Only one so far, know a stretch of dry creek near my family's home with them but never any luck there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Got one big one but it seems to be home for the local porcupines , Ive tried it a couple times but no luck . I see with our warming temps that a few raccoons are out again , may try towards evening ..thanx .


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I have some Winchester Varmint H/E rounds for my .22LR, would this work for short range raccoons? I odn't know much about raccoon hunting, but now I need to go try.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Can't imagine why it won't work.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

I have never used my .22lr for this but don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

It's been a while since I have been able to get out to do any kind of hunting, with battling some illness and work being busy. This weekend I was finally able to get out and it happened to be a day that wasn't in the teens. I decided to try some trees that I wasn't able to get to at one of the spots while I had my daughter, since her little legs had her wore with the few trees we got to. The first eight trees I called were all trees that in the past at least had raccoons peek out of holes. Not so much this day. So far with only three armadillos to account for,(no family safe pictures) I try several new trees and finally at about 4pm I finally see a raccoon, actually there were five that came out of this tree. At first there were three lines up climbing down the tree and I drop the first one. I go to reload the rifle and end up short stoking the bolt and it doesn't fully eject the shell, so I lay it down and grab the shotgun. At this point the excitement and the sense of urgency I was feeling in trying to quickly switch firearms gets the better of me and I miss. The next two hit the ground and run off with no shot through the tall grass. The fourth one out of this tree has moved out on a limb after I changed sounds and gave me a chance to get the spent case out of the rifle. I pull on him and place my crosshairs and the base of his neck as he is looking at me. I shoot and I can see a twig go flying, he instantly takes off for the hole before I can get another shot. I let the call run a little longer and out of the first hole that first three came out of was the fifth one. He sits in the crook of the big cottonwood and I knock him right out of the tree.

IMG_20180115_074906_810 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

I set these two where I can easily find them on my way out and continue downstream. I find a tree with lots of tracks and scat but nothing poked its head out. I continued further with no luck and turn back to pick up my raccoons and head to the car. As I get near to where I left them I noticed a promising tree that I somehow missed. I set up and start calling and one quickly appears. At first he was too sure and drops back into the hole. But soon climbs back out. He stays in the hole with both his front legs sticking out but just not enough for a shot. Switched sounds and he was quick to move out and down the tree. I aim pull the trigger and he hits the ground. I continue to let the sound play and another one cautiously pokes it nose out. This one plays peek-a-boo for a while before coming all the way out and down the tree but not the same route as the first. I aim, shoot and again I see a twig go flying and the raccoon return to the hole.

IMG_20180115_075030_638 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

On this trip my plan was to skin them out in the field but after I shot the first two I realized I forgot a knife, so in my attempt to get back to the car with three raccoons I was crossing the river and fell just before reaching the other side. This made for a long, cold and wet walk back. I'm just glad that the day turned out much warmer than it started and I was able to get to the car, dry off and warm up. All in all it was just great to get out of the house and away from work.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

This weekend my wife's family came over as well as he brother who has been in California for most of the last year. I've been taking him hunting with me a few times over the last two years, but he usually brings me bad luck. My wife is usually bad luck for hunting as well so maybe it's something to do with her family. Well this weekend we broke that slump as I took him raccoon calling with me. On our second stand I went ahead a bit and looked at three trees. On the first one I couldn't find any holes but found that the other two each had promising looking holes in them. So we set up next to the first one as it offered a great view of the other two trees. About a minute into calling we both heard a noise over out left shoulders, and turned to see a raccoon halfway down the tree that we were set up under. I raised up and made a quick shot and he somersaulted down the tree and into the little stream at the base.

2018-01-20_03-12-44 by Cookie1125, on Flickr

We continued upstream and had a few very good looking trees come up dry and eventually came up to the tree that I took my last raccoon of last season. After a little calling one showed up at the base of the tree but spotted me as I was having to readjust to shoot and disappeared back up the tree and in the den before I could get the safety off.

The next tree had one poke its head out of a den hole clear at the top, high enough that we almost didn't see it. He poked his head out a few times but never committed to coming out of the hole. By this time it was getting quite warm as the high made it to 60, so we called it a day with just getting the one raccoon. Glad to finally get my brother inlaw on a hunt where we have some success since he is very much new to hunting and with working in California he hasn't had the opportunity to hunt.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Its just gotta be those pink shoes and that smile, how many raccoons did you get...LOL Great job Dad and young lady what a great day together! Get those photos printed!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good work getting a newcomer out there with you.

Wondering if you or one of our callmakers would know if there is a mouth-blown call that will work for calling raccoons. What sound are you playing on the e-caller?


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

Larry with her I've gotten this season. I try to keep her trips a little shorter with a small "picnic" to keep her from losing interest. Also I got her first picture printed and place in a pink camo frame, she's very proud of it a likes to show it off.

Glenway, I've considered getting a raccoon squaller call, but not sure I'm brave enough to use it. When they move to the call they tend to go at it aggressively and I'd rather not have to shoot out of self-defense lol. On my FoxPro though I'm having a lot of luck with young raccoon distress, baby raccoon distress and the FoxPro raccoon distress 1 and 2. Last year I had great luck with the FoxPro raccoon fight but none this season.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very interesting. Now I'm thinking raccoon decoy and a mouth call. Get a big one so you can hide behind it. A raccoon photo onto an umbrella. Hide and poke, if necessary.

All seriousness aside, raccoons don't run that fast anyway. Straight-on shots are relatively easy - like shooting at standing targets, except they get bigger the longer your will holds out.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

The umbrela or something like the mad max blind might not be too bad of an idea because the ones that aren't as sure about coming out of the hole might be more confident in doing so, or be more curious if they don't see you making the noise. Anther reason why the ecallers are nice for this lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have one of those umbrella gizmos with a cow imprinted on it. Tried to sneak up on some whitetails with it and they wouldn't have any of it. Only tried it once, so I'm not saying they don't work. Others have found success using them, though.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

With the cow ones I've heard better results with turkeys, pronghorns, and people using them to get close to geese but have watched whitetail deer avoid cows.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

What call sound do you start out with when calling? What volume?


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

I start off with young raccoon distress at 16-18 volume on my Hellfire. Then move to raccoon puppy distress the the FoxPro raccoon distress sounds. Last year I had great success with raccoon fight but not so this year.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------

